

I found the AirBnB logo in Trademarks and Symbols of the World published in 1988 - tylermauthe
https://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/3jz4qq/i_found_the_airbnb_logo_in_trademarks_symbols_of/

======
fenomas
So last month it was the Tokyo Olympics emblem[1], two days ago it was
Google's new logo[2], and today it's this.

Is the world ever going to come to grips with the fact that many tens of
thousands of thousands of logos and trademarks are registered each year [3],
and it's fairly inevitable that some of them will look alike?

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=tokyo+olympics+thea...](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=tokyo+olympics+theatre+de+liege)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10176974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10176974)

[3] Or a lot more, I'm just going from this: [https://oami.europa.eu/tunnel-
web/secure/webdav/guest/docume...](https://oami.europa.eu/tunnel-
web/secure/webdav/guest/document_library/AnnualReport/2013/content/en/trademarks.html)

~~~
wyldfire
> Is the world ever going to come to grips with the fact that many tens of
> thousands of thousands of logos and trademarks are registered each year [3],
> and it's fairly inevitable that some of them will look alike?

"This logo was designed by Akisato Ueda for a Japanese drive-in called Azuma
in 1975."

So, not a big deal methinks. US Code calls for the standard to be confusingly
similar and in the same industry.

------
pentestercrab
High resolution version for comparison can be found here [1] and airbnb logo
over here [2].

1:
[http://www.graphis.com/logos/cc1c717c-4b40-11e2-ae70-f23c91d...](http://www.graphis.com/logos/cc1c717c-4b40-11e2-ae70-f23c91dffdec/)

2:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/69/Ai...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/69/Airbnb_Logo_B%C3%A9lo.svg/1280px-
Airbnb_Logo_B%C3%A9lo.svg.png)

------
amrrs
Did people forget Automation Everywhere Logo?

[http://images.bwbx.io/cms/2014-07-17/0717_airbnb_630_INLINE....](http://images.bwbx.io/cms/2014-07-17/0717_airbnb_630_INLINE.jpg)

------
abrookewood
Did the Azuma one expire? Or did the company go out of business?

~~~
toyg
More likely nobody knew of it. It's the sort of design treatment of a A that
multiple people could come up with it independently.

------
jitl
This is an outrage

